# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Eλληνικοί Αγώνες > 2010s >  NAC Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα 13 Μαΐου 2012

## S. KTISTAKIS

Κατι ακουσα για επανεργοποιηση της NAC με Πανελληνιο στις 20 ! 

Για ψαξτε το !

----------


## charchar

> Κατι ακουσα για επανεργοποιηση της NAC με Πανελληνιο στις 20 ! 
> 
> Για ψαξτε το !


Το έχει αναλάβει και κοντεύει να τελειώσει το θέμα ο Σοφοκλής ο Τέυλορ . Σύντομα οι ανακοινώσεις.....

----------


## Polyneikos

Μετεφερα 2 μηνυματα που αφορουν καποιες φημες για επανεργοποιηση της NAC-Greece και καποιον αγωνα που πιθανον να γίνει μεσα στον Μαϊο του 2012.
Το εχω ακουσει και εγω.
Αναμενουμε λοιπον τις εξελίξεις,αν και προσωπικα ειμαι διστακτικος σε αλλη μια Oμοσπονδία,όταν ήδη υπάρχουν αλλες 3 (IFBB-WABBA-NABBA).
Ειδωμεν.

----------


## BODYMPAL

K. Kτιστακη εσείς θα διοργανώσετε  κάποιο αγώνα όπως το greek king στη κρητη φέτος ?????!!!  :01. Unsure:

----------


## Polyneikos

> K. Kτιστακη εσείς θα διοργανώσετε  κάποιο αγώνα όπως το greek king στη κρητη φέτος ?????!!!


Και για Κρητη κατι ακουστηκε,αλλα αυτα δεν μας τα λεει ακομα.. :01. Wink:

----------


## BODYMPAL

μας τα κρατά για έκπληξη λογικά !!! :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:  πάντως ξέρω πολλούς Κρητικούς πέρα απο εμένα που περιμένουν νέα για τους αγώνες του κ. Κτιστακη !!!!  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## NASSER

Κατόπιν ενημέρωσης από τον εκπρόσωπο της NAC, Σοφοκλή Ταίηλορ που έχει αναλάβει τη γραμματεία της ομοσπονδίας στην Ελλάδα, η NAC θα πραγματοποιήσει για το 2012 το πανελλήνιο της περίπου μέσα Μαΐου με πιθανές ημερομηνίες  13 και 20 Μαΐου στην Αθήνα από όπου θα προκριθούν οι αθλητές για το παγκόσμιο που πρόκειται να πραγματοποιηθεί στη Ρωσία στις 2 Ιουνίου.
Για ενημέρωση οι ενδιαφερόμενοι μπορούν να τηλεφωνούν τον Σοφοκλή Ταίηλορ στα τηλέφωνα 6943452497 και 2108053873

----------


## NASSER

Σήμερα επίσημα και πρώτα απο τη σελίδα του bodybuilding.gr ανακοινώνουμε κατόπιν ενημέρωσης απο την προεδρία της NAC HELLAS πως το πανελλήνιο της NAC θα διεξαχθεί στο χώρο εκδηλώσεων ''Ιερα Οδό'' στην Αθήνα, Κυριακή 13 Μαΐου 2012. Περιττό να αναφέρω πως τα έξοδα για αυτον τον χώρο είναι αρκετά αλλά η προεδρία θέλει να κάνει ότι μπορεί καλύτερα.
Την κρητική επιτροπή θα εκπροσωπήσουν παγκόσμιοι πρωταθλητές που εκπροσώπησαν τη χώρα μας στο παρελθόν και είναι γνωστοί για την προσφορά τους στο άθλημα. Αυτοι είναι: Μεγάλου Κατερίνα, Τούλα Νομικού, Κονδύλης Αντώνης, Πλευρίτης Φώτης, Κολιγκιώνης Τάσος και ευελπιστούν να παρευρεθεί ο Κτιστάκης Στέλιος.
Για ότι νεότερα θα γίνεται ενημέρωση στο παρόν τοπικ του φόρουμ  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

Νασσερ ευχαριστουμε για την ενημερωση,περιμενουμε λοιπον λεπτομερειες περισσότερες για τον αγωνα.
Καλη επιτυχια στους διοργανωτες. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## sTeLaKoS

Να και η αφίσα του αγώνα.  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## BODYMPAL

οι κατηγορίες ποιες θα είναι???? :01. Smile:

----------


## Polyneikos

> οι κατηγορίες ποιες θα είναι????


*ΚΑΤΗΓΟΡΙΕΣ ΑΝΔΡΩΝ
*
*Α. ATHLETIC
*
Το κριτήριο βάρους σε όλες τις κατηγορίες Athletic βασίζεται στην φόρμουλα:
Ύψος σε εκ.- 100 + 2 κιλά = μέγιστο βάρος.

*- Class I
*Κριτήριο ύψους της ClassI είναι το ύψος άνω του 1μ. 75 εκ., και ηλικία κάτω των 40 ετών.

*-Class II
*Κριτήριο ύψους της Class II είναι το ύψος κάτω των 1μ., 75 εκ., και όριο ηλικίας κάτω των 40 ετών.


*Class Juniors
*Κριτήριο ύψους της Class Juniors δεν υπάρχει αλλά υπάρχει ανώτατο όριο ηλικίας το 23 έτος.


*-Class+ 40
*

*
Β. ΚΑΤΗΓΟΡΙΕΣ BODYBUILDING ΑΝΔΡΩΝ

ΜΕΝ’S MASTERS
*
-Class I (over 40)
-Στην ClassI το κριτήριο ηλικίας είναι το ελάχιστο όριο πρέπει να είναι το 40έτος.

-Class II (over 50)
-Στην Class II το ελάχιστο όριο ηλικίας είναι το 50 έτος.

(Οι νικητές και των δύο αυτών κατηγοριών συμμετέχουν στην κατάταξη για τον γενικό νικητή  του Bodybuilding ανδρών.)

*JUNIORS (Μια κατηγορία)*
Στην κατηγορία αυτή το ανώτατο όριο ηλικίας είναι το 23 έτος.
Ισχύουν όπως και στις άλλες κατηγορίες bodybuildingτα κριτήρια συνδυασμού μυϊκότητας και μεγάλου μυϊκού όγκου. 

*ΚΑΤΗΓΟΡΙΑ ΑΡΧΑΡΙΩΝ (Firsttimers)
*Δικαίωμα συμμετοχής σ’ αυτήν την κατηγορία έχουν οι αθλητές οι οποίοι θεωρούν ότι δεν έχουν την απαραίτητη και ανάλογη εμπειρία να αγωνιστούν σε βασική κατηγορία και με την σημαντική προϋπόθεση ότι δεν έχουν συμμετάσχει στο παρελθόν σε παραπάνω από 2 αγώνες οποιασδήποτε ομοσπονδίας.
Η κατηγορία αυτή δεν έχει κριτήριο ύψους, είναι μόνον μία.
Ο νικητής αυτής της κατηγορίας *δεν* έχει δικαίωμα συμμετοχής στην διεκδίκηση του γενικού τίτλου Bodybuilding


*
Κατηγορία ΙΙΙ*
Κριτήριο ύψους: κάτω του 1μ., 72 εκ.,

*Κατηγορία ΙΙ

*Κριτήριο ύψους: μεταξύ 1μ., 73 εκ., και 1 μ., 79 εκ.,

*Κατηγορία Ι*
Κριτήριο ύψους: Άνω του 1μ., 79 εκ.,

Οι νικητές και των τριών αυτών κατηγοριών συμμετέχουν στην διεκδίκηση του τίτλου του γενικού νικητή.

*ΕΠΑΓΓΕΛΜΑΤΙΚΗ ΚΑΤΗΓΟΡΙΑ
*Είναι στην διακριτικότητα της Ομοσπονδίας αν κάποιοι αθλητές διαθέτουν επαγγελματική κάρτα οποιασδήποτε Ομοσπονδίας να συμμετέχουν στην κατηγορία αυτή. Ο νικητής και της κατηγορίας αυτής συμμετέχει και στην διεκδίκηση του τίτλου του γενικού νικητή.

*ΚΑΤΗΓΟΡΙΑ ΠΡΩΤΑΘΛΗΤΩΝ

(Γενικός νικητής Bodybuilding)
*Εδώ  συμμετέχουν οι νικητές όλων των κατηγοριών  Bodybuilding εκτός της κατηγορίας αρχαρίων προς ανάδειξη του γενικού νικητή των κατηγοριών Bodybuilding
*(ΟVERALL WINNER OF BODYBUILDING CATEGORIES) 

----------------------------------------------------------------------

ΓΥΝΑΙΚΕΣ

Α.    MISS FITNESS

MISS FITNESS + 35

*Στην κατηγορία αυτή τα κριτήρια διάκρισης βασίζονται περισσότερο στο ποζάρισμα,το ατομικό πρόγραμμα, κατάσταση δέρματος και παρουσίαση με νυκτερινή  ενδυμασία.
Λεπτομερέστερα, η σειρά της παρουσίασης είναι το line-up, routine (ατομικό ποζάρισμα), βραδινή ενδυμασία.


*Β.    MISS FIGURE
* *MISS FIGURE + 35
*Στην κατηγορία αυτή και μέχρι το όριο ηλικίας των 35 ετών αν την ημέρα του αγώνα υπάρχουν πάνω από 6 αθλήτριες και κάτω και άνω του ύψους των 1μ. 63 εκ., η κατηγορία διαχωρίζεται σε *figure I* (άνω του 1μ., 63 εκ) και ύψος *figure II* (κάτω του 1μ., 63 εκ.).

*Γ.    MS PHYSIQUE ( BODY BUILDING ΓΥΝΑΙΚΩΝ)
*
Κριτήριο βάρους για αυτήν την κατηγορία είναι οποιοδήποτε άνω του ανώτατου επιτρεπόμενου βάρους της κατηγορίας Miss figure.
Τον σημαντικότερο ρόλο παίζει η μεγάλη μυϊκότητα σε συνδυασμό με τον μεγάλο μυϊκό όγκο καθώς και το κριτήριο της συμμετρίας και αναλογίας είναι δεδομένο και ισχύει και για τις άλλες κατηγορίες.


*ΖΕΥΓΑΡΙΑ (COUPLES)*
Η σειρά της αγωνιστικής διαδικασίας της κατηγορίας αυτής είναι :
line up - routine (ατομικό πρόγραμμα) - comparisons  (συγκρίσεις).

Βασικότατο ρόλο στην κατηγορία αυτή παίζει το δέσιμο του ζευγαριού,η ταιριαστή τους ενδυμασία (posing trunks)και το ατομικό πρόγραμμα (αποτελεί το 50% της συνολικής βαθμολογίας).

----------


## BODYMPAL

στους junior  δεν υπάρχει όριο ούτε για τα κιλά ούτε για ύψος έτσι ?? 
και στη κατηγορία αρχαρίων θα υπάρχει όριο κιλών ?? θα μπορεί κάποιος να παίξει και στης 2 αυτές κατηγορίες??? :01. Wink:

----------


## NASSER

> στους junior  δεν υπάρχει όριο ούτε για τα κιλά ούτε για ύψος έτσι ?? 
> και στη κατηγορία αρχαρίων θα υπάρχει όριο κιλών ?? θα μπορεί κάποιος να παίξει και στης 2 αυτές κατηγορίες???


Και στις δυο κατηγορίες δεν έχει νοημα να συμμετάσχει καποιος. Στα junior είναι χωρίς κιλά και όρια ύψους. Ο διαχωρισμός των κατηγοριων γίνεται με το ύψος επομένως και στους αρχάριους ο διαχωρισμός θα είναι με ύψος.
Αν σε προβληματιζει περισσότερο το θέμα, μπορείς να επικοινωνήσεις τηλεφωνικά με τους υπέυθυνους και να σε καθοδηγήσουν.

----------


## BODYMPAL

ευχαριστώ! :02. Welcome:

----------


## RAMBO

Αναμενουμε λοιπον να περασουν οι μερες :03. Clap:

----------


## Polyneikos

*Guest poser στο Πανελλήνιο της NAC, o  ΜΠΑΜΠΗΣ ΣΑΡΑΚΙΝΗΣ !!









*

----------


## NASSER

Πολύ ευχάριστη είδηση να δούμε ξανά τον Σαρακίνη επι σκηνής  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## RAMBO

:03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: ....

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

μιλήσαμε με την Τούλα Νομικού στο τηλέφωνο και μου επιβεβαίωσε για τον αειθαλή Μπάμπη ότι θα κάνει γκέστ , αποτελεί διαφήμηση του ββ ,  θα γίνουν σε όμορφο χώρο στην "ιερά οδό" οι αγώνες και εύχομαι να έχουν επιτυχία και να ανταμειφθούν οι προσπάθειες τους  :08. Toast:

----------


## NASSER

Το team του bodybuilding.gr θα παρευρεθεί στη διοργάνωση για κάλυψη του αγώνα τόσο με φωτογραφίες όσο και με video.
Οι φίλοι που θα παρευρεθουν θα μπορούν να μας βρουν, να συστηθούμε και να παρακολουθήσουμε μαζί την διοργάνωση  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## No Cash

ειδα τον σαρακινη σε φωτογραφιες στην κατασταση που βρισκεται τωρα... και ειναι τριμματα..!!!

----------


## crow

Σαρακινης ειναι αυτος......ακομη κ στη χειροτερη του φορμα ειναι απλα κομματια!!!!!! :01. Wink:  :01. Wink:  :01. Wink:

----------


## NASSER

Πέντε μέρες έχουν μείνει από την ημέρα της διεξαγωγής της διοργάνωσης και η λίστα των συμμετοχών ανεβαίνει από πρώτες πληροφορίες δήλωσης ενδιαφέροντος. Ελπίζουμε το πανελλήνιο της NAC να καθιερωθεί ώστε να απολαμβάνουμε τέτοιου είδους διοργανώσεις!

----------


## Polyneikos

Επίσης να αναφερουμε ότι ο  αγωνας αποτελεί πρόκριση για το Παγκόσμιο της ΝΑC στην Ρωσία, στις 2 Ιουνίου

----------


## RAMBO

Eχουμε καμοια τελευταια ανακοινωση για συμμετοχες?

----------


## Polyneikos

Mια πολυ δυνατή συμμετοχή θα είναι ο Σιώτης   :03. Thumb up:

----------


## NASSER

> Mια πολυ δυνατή συμμετοχή θα είναι ο Σιώτης


Απόψε μαθαίνω πως αρκετές είναι οι συμμετοχές για το πανελλήνιο της NAC και μάλλον θα απολαύσουμε έναν ευχάριστο αγώνα με πολλές εκπλήξεις  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## goldenera

Θα πάει κανένας δικός μας?

----------


## sTeLaKoS

Aπ' όσο ξέρω Πολυνικος, Νασσερ και Ράμπο. Ίσως και άλλοι..
Θα έχουμε φωτογραφίες και ρεπορτάζ  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## goldenera

> Aπ' όσο ξέρω Πολυνικος, Νασσερ και Ράμπο. Ίσως και άλλοι..
> Θα έχουμε φωτογραφίες και ρεπορτάζ


Έλα....δεν το ήξερα.....ευκαιρία να γνωριζόμασταν και από κοντά.....την άλλη φορά :01. Wink:

----------


## Polyneikos

*O αγωνας τελειωσε μετά τις 2 !!*

*Γενικός Νικητής ο νικητής της κατηγορίας BB1 ,Νίκος Καυγάς 




2ος στο Overall  ο Γιωργος Αθανασίου και 3ος ο Παναγιωτης Σιωτης

Ενα μίνι φωτορεπορταζ των αθλητων που διαγωνίστηκαν για τον Γενικο Τίτλο και από αυριο πλουσιο φωτογραφικο υλικο..(> 1000 φωτογραφίες ) 




































*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Mια γρήγορη σύνοψη του αγωνα:
 Συμμετείχαν 38 αθλητές + 1 guest από τον Μπαμπη Σαρακίνη.
*
* Fitness Γυναικών : 1
 Figure Γυναικών : 1
 Athletic Masters : 2
 Athletic Juniors : 2
 Athletic I (+1.75) : 7
 Athletic IΙ (-1.75) : 2
 First Timers (Aρχάριοι) : 6
 ΒΒ Masters : 4
 ΒΒ IV: 1
 ΒΒ III: 6
 ΒΒ II: 3
 ΒΒ I: 2
 BB Professionals : 1
*
*Στον Γενικό Τίτλο συμμετείχαν 7 αθλητες,οι νικητές κατηγοριών.
*




Τα περίπτερα των χορηγων αρκετα,οι οποίοι στηριξαν την διοργάνωση.




Το κοινό γενικά ανταποκρίθηκε στο κάλεσμα της προσπαθειας της ΝΑC HELLAS και υπήρχε ικανοποιητική προσέλευση  στον αγωνα.
 Ο αγωνας ξεκινησε λίγο μετά τις 9 και τελείωσε μετά τις 2.
Αυτό λίγο κουρασε αθλητες και θεατές,ειδικά εκεινους που περίμεναν μέχρι τελους.
Θεωρώ ότι ειναι ενα σημείο που θα πρεπει να προσεξουν μελλοντικα όλοι οι διοργανωτες,να υπάρχει δηλαδη μια γρήγορη ροή στον αγώνα και τηρηση των ωραριων.

Κατά τα άλλα οι Σοφοκλης Ταίηλορ,Νικος Μαστροκωστόπουλος και η Τούλα Νομικού εδωσαν τον καλυτερο τους εαυτό και φανηκε ότι ειχαν σχεδιασει τον αγωνα με προσοχή ,λεπτομέρεια και με καλη οργάνωση.
 Ενα πολυ θετικό τους σημείο είναι ακόμα και απο την εκφώνηση,ο Σοφοκλης Ταίηλορ,ενθάρρυνε όλους τους αθλητές , ωθώντας τους να δωσουν τον καλύτερο τους ευατό.
Η αίθουσα ήταν παρα πολυ καλή,με την σαλα κατω και τα θεωρεία επάνω όπου ήταν τα περίπτερα..
Ο χωρος πολύ ευχάριστος και άνετος με πολύ καλές προδιαγραφές.


Η έναρξη του αγώνα από το προεδρείο





Στην κριτική επιτροπή ,γνωστοι πρωταθλητες, Αντώνης Κονδυλης, Τασος Κολιγκιώνης, Φωτης Πλευρίτης, Παυλος Μιλιάδης και η Τούλα Νομικου.








Επίσημοι προσκεκλημενοι και παρισταμενοι αθλητες πολλοι.Σπυρος Μπουρναζος,Γιαννης Κουκος ,Αλεκος Σιατραβάνης με την Health 2Day,Γιαννης Διακογιάννης,Μαρεκ Κοτυλακ,Λευτερης Σιδηρόπουλος,Σταυρος Τριουλίδης,Μανωλης Σπύρου,Γιώργος Τουλιάτος,Νικη Καργιατλή,Ριτσα Αλογδιανάκη και άλλοι γνωστοί αθλητες που μου διαφεύγουν σίγουρα αυτη την στιγμη.
Θα μπουν στην πορεία πολλές φωτογραφίες.

*Απλα μια θερμη παρακληση:
Να παρουσιαστεί πρωτα ο αγωνας οργανωμενα από το υλικο που υπάρχει πλουσιο  από τον φακο του Bodybuilding.gr,συμφωνα με την ροή του αγώνα,έτσι ώστε να υπάρχει μια ορθή παρουσίαση για αυτους που δεν παρευρέθησαν.
Κατόπιν,θα μπορεί ο καθενας να παρουσιαζει το προσωπικό του υλικο.

Tελος να ευχαριστησουμε ιδιαιτερα ως Bodybuilding.gr το προεδρείο της NAC Hellas που εκανε ότι ηταν δυνατό για να μας διευκολύνει ως πρός την βιντεοσκόπηση και φωτογράφηση του αγωνα*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Fitness Γυναικών*, μια συμμετοχή ,αλλά ιδιαίτερη,όπως μας έχει συνηθίσει αλλωστε :  *Nadia " Crow" Κεραμιδάκη 


































*

----------


## Polyneikos

*To φοβερό χορευτικό της με μουσική υποκρουση από το The Phantom of the Opera 
*

----------


## kritsinaki!

Εχω να δηλώσω πολύ ενδιαφέρον αγώνας ,περάσαμε παρα πολύ ωραία αλλα.....πολλεεεεεςςςς ώρες ...παραλίγο να βγάλω ρίζες στην καρεκλα εγω προσωπικα  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## sofos

τρομερο επιπεδο,παντα βλεπω αθηνα γινονται οι καλυτεροι αγωνες  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## Polyneikos

Kατηγορία Women Figure,με μια συμμετοχή της Βασιλικής Αθανασιάδου

----------


## Polyneikos

Απονομή στις γυναίκες από τον Νικο Μαστροκωστόπουλο

----------


## Polyneikos

Oι 2 κατηγορίες Αthletic ,Juniors & Masters βγηκαν μαζί στην σκηνη.
Η καθε μια είχε από 2 συμμετοχές.

----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## Polyneikos

*Athletic Masters 

Νικητής ο Nίκος Πετρακίδης











*

----------


## Polyneikos

Σε αυτη την κατηγορία συμμετείχαν 7 αθλητες

----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## Polyneikos

Νικητής ο αθλητης με το μπλέ μαγιό (νο38),Σταθης Θεοδωρίτσης  και ο 2ος ο Κωστας Σταμάτης (νο20).

----------


## stefanosbmx

> Εχω να δηλώσω πολύ ενδιαφέρον αγώνας ,περάσαμε παρα πολύ ωραία αλλα.....πολλεεεεεςςςς ώρες ...παραλίγο να βγάλω ρίζες στην καρεκλα εγω προσωπικα


καλισπερα και εγω με την σειρα μου θελω να πω οτι ηταν ενας αρκετα καλος αγωνας αλλα ειπειδη ηταν η πρωτη φορα που τον διωργανωσαμε ζητάμε την κατανόηση σας.φαγαμε πολύ ωρα στο check in γι αυτό και ο αγώνας καθυστέρησε τόσο.θα προσπαθησουμε την επόμενη φορα να είμαστε καλύτερα στο θέμα αυτό για να κοιλήσει καλύτερα ο αγώνας.ευχαριστούμε που μας στειρίξατε με την παρουσία σας.

----------


## Madd_Chadd

Συγχαρητηρια για τον αγωνα,ελπιζω να περασαν καλα οσοι πηγαν και ευχαριστω απο μεριας μου για το φωτογραφικο υλικο!!!(Εμενα μου αρεσε πιο πολυ ο Σταματης απο τον Θεοδωρίτση) :03. Clap:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

2 συμμετοχες σε αυτη την κατηγορία.

----------


## Polyneikos

*Αthletic II

*1ος ο Δημήτρης Σταματόπoυλος (νο32)
2ος οΤζουμακίδης Βασίλης (νο39)

----------


## RAMBO

> Εχω να δηλώσω πολύ ενδιαφέρον αγώνας ,περάσαμε παρα πολύ ωραία αλλα.....πολλεεεεεςςςς ώρες ...παραλίγο να βγάλω ρίζες στην καρεκλα εγω προσωπικα


Oλο στο φαι το μυαλο σου :01. Razz: .. :03. Thumb up: 


   Ο αγωνας καταπληκτικος,ο χωρος πολυ καλος για μια τετοια διοργανωση αν και ο φωτισμος δεν ηταν και ο καλυτερος,αρκετοι αθλητες ενδιαφερον θεαμα και συναγωνισμοι,παρα την κουραση αντεξαμε μεχρι τελους τοσο εγω στην καμερα οσο και οι υπολοιποι με φωτογραφιες και σημειωσεις...αν και λιγοι δωσαμε οπως παντα το παρων για ακομα μια φορα.

_*ΚΑΠΟΤΕ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΤΑ ΩΡΑΡΙΑ ΤΩΝ ΑΓΩΝΩΝ ΝΑ ΑΡΧΙΣΟΥΝ ΝΑ ΤΗΡΟΥΝΤΑΙ,ΤΟΣΑ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΤΑ ΙΔΙΑ ΜΕ ΑΠΟΤΕΛΕΣΜΑ ΝΑ ΚΑΤΑΝΤΑΕΙ ΚΟΥΡΑΣΤΙΚΟ ΓΙΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΘΕΑΤΕΣ ΟΙ ΟΠΟΙΟΙ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΦΥΓΕΙ ΑΡΚΕΤH ΩΡΑ ΠΡΙΝ ΤΗΝ ΛΗΞΗ ΧΑΝΟΝΤΑΣ ΤΑ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΑ*_

----------


## Polyneikos

*Στην κατηγορία First Timers (Αρχάριοι)  ειχαμε 6 συμμετοχές.



























*

----------


## Polyneikos

Συνεχεια με τους First Timers ...

----------


## Polyneikos

Μερικες φωτογραφίες από τα ατομικα των αθλητων

4ος ο Μανος Ναούλης 











3ος ο Γιωργος Μούκος

----------


## Polyneikos

*2ος ο Αντώνης Βενιος 
*
























*1ος ο Μανωλης Γρινιαράκης 

*

----------


## Polyneikos

*BB MASTERS,4 συμμετοχές 
*




























*1. Κωνσταντίνος Τζίτζικας (νο61)
2. Παναγιώτης Κουσουλάκης (νο23)
3. Ανδρέας Σοφουλάκης (νο24) 
4. Αντώνης Στιβακτάκης (νο27)

*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Μετά τους ΒΒ Μasters,σειρά ειχε το guest posing του Μπάμπη Σαρακίνη !
































*

----------


## Muscleboss

Κωστα ευχαριστούμε πού για το εκτενέστατο ρεπορτάζ. :03. Thumb up: 

Για πρώτος αγώνας της νέας NAC νομίζω άφησε καλές εντυπώσεις, αν λάβουμε υπόψην την έλλειψη εμπειρίας των διοργανωτών. Θέλω να πιστεύω ότι θα υπάρξει συνέχεια με σημαντικές βελτιώσεις.

Χάρηκα που είδα το φίλο Φώτη Πλευρίτη στην κριτική επιτροπή και ελπίζω να καθιερωθεί από εδώ και πέρα, όχι μόνο στην NAC. 

Να συγχαρώ και το φίλο Στάθη από την Πάτρα που κέρδισε τη κατηγορία του Athletic στην πρώτη συμμετοχή του. Προσπάθησε πολύ σκληρά το τελευταίο διάστημα και πιστεύω ότι ανταμοίφθηκε. :03. Clap:

----------


## Polyneikos

To ατομικό ποζάρισμα του Μπάμπη Σαρακίνη σε βίντεο.
*Προτείνουμε να το παίξετε σε πληρης οθόνη, 1080 pixels ( High Definition)


*

----------


## giannis64

ενα αξιοσημιοτο γεγονος που παρατηρησα. ο Ανδρεας σοφουλακης χειμωνα καλοκαιρι δεν υπαρχει αγωνας που να μην περνει μερος, αυτο σημενει πως ολο το χρονο παρα την ηλικια του ειναι σε δυνατες προπονησεις και αγωνηστικο προγραμμα. μπραβο του.

επισης η επιλογη του χωρου ηταν φοβερη. πολυ ομορφος  και ανετος χωρος.

πολυ καλη και η καλυψη του αγωνα. μπραβο στα παιδια που το εκαναν. ξερω ποσο κουραστικο ειναι.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

ωραίος αγώνας σε ενα πολύ όμορφο χώρο,  πιστεύω παρα την έλειψη εμπειρίας οι διοργανωτές έκαναν ότι μπορούσαν για να βγεί ενα ωραίο αποτέλεσμα να ευχαριστήσω το προεδρείο για την πρόσκληση που μου έκαναν και ειδικά την φίλη μου τούλα νομικού , που ενω ήταν προγραμματισμένο και ήθελα να κατέβω τελικα ήταν αδύνατο λόγω υποχρεώσεων . :01. Sad: 

τούς εύχομαι ολόψυχα καλή συνέχεια και καλή επιτυχία για την συνέχεια στούς αθλητές που διακρίθηκαν και θα μας εκπροσωπήσουν στο εξωτερικό , πραγματικα στεναχωρέθηκα που δεν μπόρεσα να παρεβρεθώ

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> ενα αξιοσημιοτο γεγονος που παρατηρησα. ο Ανδρεας σοφουλακης χειμωνα καλοκαιρι δεν υπαρχει αγωνας που να μην περνει μερος, αυτο σημενει πως ολο το χρονο παρα την ηλικια του ειναι σε δυνατες προπονησεις και αγωνηστικο προγραμμα. μπραβο του.
> 
> επισης η επιλογη του χωρου ηταν φοβερη. πολυ ομορφος  και ανετος χωρος.
> 
> πολυ καλη και η καλυψη του αγωνα. μπραβο στα παιδια που το εκαναν. ξερω ποσο κουραστικο ειναι.


ο Αντρέας Σοφουλάκης όπως και ο Νίκος ο Πετρακίδης το γουστάρουν πολύ αυτό που κάνουν και γι αυτό η χαρά της συμμετοχής επισκιάζει την όποια κούραση της προετοιμασίας  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

Ειδα το βίντεο με το ποζάρισμα του Μπάμπη Σαρακίνη και μπορώ να πώ η φόρμα του δεν θύμιζε γκέστ αλλα αγωνιζόμενο με διεκδίκηση τίτλου , άψογη φόρμα ποιότητα συμμετρία γράμμωση , έτοιμος για να διαγωνιστει σε παγκόσμιο , παράδειγμα πρός μίμηση ο μπάμπης , πάντα σε καλή κατάσταση και δεν θα πώ για την ηλικία γιατι ακόμα έφηβος είναι ο Μπάμπης μην τον μεγαλώσω κιόλας  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Polyneikos

Μοναδική συμμετοχή στην κατηγορία BB IV, o Παντελής Σταυρουλακης.
Φοβερο κορμι με πολλές δυνατότητες και πολυ ωραίο στήσιμο στην σκηνη.
Τον εχω δει και στο παρελθον και μου εχει κανει εντυπωση.Ειναι φανερο ότι κρατησε δυναμεις για τους επόμενους αγωνες που θα αγωνιστει.

----------


## Polyneikos

Στην κατηγορία ΒΒ ΙΙΙ είχαμε 6 συμμετοχές.

----------


## toula_nomikou

Ευχαριστουμε παρα πολυ το φορουμ σας για την καταπληκτικη καλυψη ολους τους αθλητες τον κοσμο κ τα περιπτερα που μας στηριξαν θελω να πω οτι στην προσπαθεια μας να μην ταλαιπωρισουμε τους αθλητες δεν καναμε προκριματικους κ λογο της πρωτη μας εμφανισης δικαιολογειστε μας ενα λαθακη στην καθυστερηση του αγωνα ..απο τα λαθη μας μαθαινουμε κ θα γινομαστε ολο κ καλυτεροι 
μελος του προεδριου Τουλα Νομικου ευχαριστω

----------


## sTeLaKoS

Ωραίος αγώνας, μπράβο σε αθλητές και διοργανωτές. Ο γενικός νικητής πολύ καλός, καθαρά πρώτος, αλλά και ο Μπάμπης Σαρακίνης σε αγωνιστική κατάσταση!
Καλή συνέχεια στη NAC, τώρα που ενεργοποιήθηκε πάλι, να συνεχίσει τους αξιόλογους αγώνες.

Ευχαριστούμε τα παιδιά του  :bodybuilding.gr:  team για το εκτενές ρεπορτάζ.  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

*1ος στην κατηγορία ο Γιώργος Αθανασίου
*











*2ος ο Παυλος Μπαρμπαδακης 

*













*3ος ο Βασίλης Φυσατίδης


* 




*Το όνομα του 4ου αθλητη Τζον ..(;*







*

5ος ο Χρήστος Δάμος 






*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Bodybuilding III
*
 1. Γιώργος Αθανασίου
 2. Παύλος Μπαρμπαδάκης
 3. Βασίλης Φυσατίδης
 4. Τζον .........
 5. Χρήστος Δάμος
 6. Βασίλης Δημητρόπουλος

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Ευχαριστουμε ολο το team για την πληρη καλυψη του αγωνα .
Πολυ καλος ο νικητης της ΙΙΙ κατηγοριας  ,και πολυ θα ηθελα να δω τον νικητη της IV λιγο πιο γραμμωμενο , τοτε νομιζω δυσκολα θα παιχτει.

----------


## Dreiko

Μπραβο στη NAC για την πολυ καλη επανεκινηση που εκανε!
Μπραβο και στους αθλητες!
Μπραβο και στα παιδια απο το team του  :bodybuilding.gr:  για την εφ'ολης της υλης καλυψη και παρουσιαση του αγωνα!!



 :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Polyneikos

*Αμέσως μετά,ανεβηκαν στην σκηνη 2 κατηγορίες ,η ΒΒ ΙΙ  & Η ΒΒΙ 
*(Αν  εχω αντιληφθεί σωστά ,οι κανονισμοί της ΝAC δεν επιτρέπουν κατηγορία κατω των 3 αθλητών να ανεβαινει μονη της στην σκηνή.Αν κάνω λάθος παρακαλώ να με διορθωσει καποιος)

*Στην κατηγορία ΒΒ ΙΙ (1.73-1.79) αγωνιστηκαν 3 αθλητες :
Ο γνωστός ΓΙώργος Καγκελάρης (νο54),ο Σωτήρης Τζελέπης (νο21) και ο Θανασης Φλαμουρης (νο30)

Στην κατηγορία ΒΒ Ι (1.79+) έπαιξαν οι Νίκος Καυγάς (νο48) και ο Μοχάμεντ Ελ Μασρί (νο49).










































*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Συνεχεια των κατηγοριών BB II & BB I 




ΒΒ ΙΙ Αποτελέσματα 

1. Γιώργος Καγκελάρης

2. Σωτήρης Τζελέπης

3. Θανάσης Φλαμούρης






 

















ΒΒ Ι αποτελέσματα 

1. Νίκος Καυγάς

2. Μοχάμεντ  Ελ Μασρί







Απονομή της κατηγορίας από τον Πανευρωπαϊκο πρωταθλητή Αντώνη Κονδύλη !


 


*

----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## Universal

Eυχαριστούμε παιδιά για τις φωτογραφίες,δείχνει ότι εγινε ενας ωραίος ο αγωνας.Συγχαρητηρια σε διοργανωτες και αθλητες.

----------


## Polyneikos

*Πριν προχωρήσω στις επόμενες κατηγορίες,να βαλω καποιες φωτογραφίες με  γνωστους πρωταθλητές που παρευρεθησαν στον αγωνα .

Ο Σπύρος Μπουρναζος, Γιαννης Κουκος 




Απονομή τιμητικής πλακέτας στον Σπύρο Μπουρναζο για την πολυετή προσφορά του στο άθλημα 






 

Τα έπαθλα του αγώνα







Αλέκος Σιατραβανης,Λευτερης Σιδηρόπουλος,Σταυρος Τριουλίδης,Σπυρος Μπουρναζος στο περίπτερο της Health 2Day






Αλεκος Σιατραβάνης,Σπύρος Μπουρναζος,Γιαννης Διακογιάννης






Λευτερης Σιδηρόπουλος,Σπυρος Μπουρναζος,Σταυρος Τριουλίδης







Τασος Κολιγκιώνης - Γιαννης Διακογιάννης




Γιαννης Διακογιάννης - Νασσερ


*

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

ωραίο ρεπορτάζ αγωνιστικό αλλα και παρασκηνιακό , το bodybuilding.gr  για μια ακόμη φορα έδωσε βροντερό παρόν και χαίρομαι που βλέπω τον αγαπημενο της ομάδας μας και παλιο πρωταθλητή τον Γιάννη Διακογιάννη με το μπλουζάκι του φόρουμ , όπως και όλους τούς παλιούς πρωταθλητες και φίλους Σπύρο Μπουρνάζο , Γιάννη Κούκο και Αλέκο Σιατραβάνη , αλλα και τα άλλα παιδια διαχειρηστες και μέλη του φόρουμ :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

Στην κατηγορία συμμετάσχουν όσοι εχουν παρει Παγκόσμιο Τίτλο στο παρελθον.
Εδω συμμετείχε ο Πανος Σιώτης !!

----------


## Polyneikos

To ατομικό ποζάρισμα του Παναγιώτη Σιώτη  σε βίντεο.
*Προτείνουμε να το παίξετε σε πληρης οθόνη, 1080 pixels ( High Definition)*

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

πολύ καλός ο παναγιώτης πολύ μου άρεσε γέμησε η σκηνή , ββερ παγκοσμίου επιπέδου , είναι δεν είναι στην τέλεια φόρμα του αυτό φαίνετε , όσο και να λέμε απο βίντεο και φωτο δεν βγάζουμε ασφαλή συμπεράσματα , η κλάση του φαίνετε  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## ΜrΚommatias

Κατα την ταπεινη μου γνωμη δεν νομιζω να υπαρχει ΚΑΝΕΙΣ καλυτερος ποζερ στην Ελλαδα! :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

> πολύ καλός ο παναγιώτης πολύ μου άρεσε γέμησε η σκηνή , ββερ παγκοσμίου επιπέδου , είναι δεν είναι στην τέλεια φόρμα του αυτό φαίνετε , όσο και να λέμε απο βίντεο και φωτο δεν βγάζουμε ασφαλή συμπεράσματα , η κλάση του φαίνετε


Συμφωνω Ηλία με όσα λες ,ο Πανος θα κατέβει επίσης στο Μr KΡΗΤΗ και μετά στο Μr Ελλάς στο Νοvotel,οπότε ξερει πότε πρέπει να φορμαριστεί!  :03. Thumb up: 



> Κατα την ταπεινη μου γνωμη δεν νομιζω να υπαρχει ΚΑΝΕΙΣ καλυτερος ποζερ στην Ελλαδα!


Ακη εμεις τα έχουμε πει μεταξύ μας και συμφωνουμε ,ο Σιώτης είναι καταπληκτικος ποζέρ ! :03. Clap:

----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## Διακογιαννης Γιαννης

Η NAC αναγεννηθηκε ,και μπηκε παλι σε δραση ,με πολυ εντυπωσιακο τροπο.
Εκανε ενα Πανελληνιο αγωνα,σε μια απο τις ωραιοτερες αιθουσες που εχω δει,ανετη,με τεραστιο εξωστη,με οψη μοντερνα και τεχνοκρατικη,και πατωμα σε θεατρικο στυλ,ωστε να βλεπουν και οι θεατες που καθοντε πιο πισω.
Στον εξωστη υπηρχε πληθος γνωστων και εκλεκτων εταιρειων ,οποτε μπορουσε καποιος , να βλεπει τον αγωνα και συγχρονως να συνομιλει με τους ιδιοκτητες και τους συνεργατες τους,και γενικα να απολαμβανει τον αγωνα,με ενα πολυ παρειστικο τροπο.
Απο τον Κωστα,ηδη γνωριζετε τους διοργανωτες,τα μελη της επιτροπης,και τους καλεσμενους.Ολοι καταξιωμενοι και γνωστοι.
Με τους καλυτερους λοιπον οιωνους ,η NAC ,περασε στη νεα της πορεια,στην οποια ευχομαι εγω προσωπικα, αλλα πιστευω και ολοι οι φιλαθλοι,να εχει μεγαλη επιτυχια,και μαζι και με τους αλλους διοργανωτες -που εχουν ηδη προηγηθει,και στηριζουν το χωρο μας εδω και χρονια-,να δουμε ακομα καλυτερες μερες ολοι.Πραγμα που θα γινει αν ο καθε ενας στο δικο του χωρο κανει οτι καλυτερο μπορει,με ειρηνικη διαθεση, απεναντι στους υπολοιπους.
Το bodybuilding.gr προσπαθει ,οπως παντα,να βαλει και αυτο ,με τη συμβολη του ,το δικο του λιθαρακι , σε καθε φιλοτιμη προσπαθεια. Καθε αρχη και δυσκολη.
Εγιναν καποιες μικροατελειες στη διεξαγωγη του αγωνα ,ο φωτισμος των αθλητων πρεπει να εξελιχθει,και οι αθλητες -παρ'ολο που οι 40 περιπου συμμετοχες-δεν ειναι λιγοι για αρχη,πρεπει ομως να γινουν περισσοτεροι για να ολοκληρωθουν οι κατηγοριες, αλλα και για να εμφανισθουν προχωρημενοι αθλητες σε ολες τις κατηγοριες, κατα το δυνατον βεβαια.Υπηρχε δηλαδη μια ανομοιομορφια.
Επισης οι firstimers πρεπει να προσεχθουν ιδιαιτερα διοτι,επαιξαν μερικοι που αν και αρχαριοι,ηταν πολυ προχωρημενοι ,αρα στο μελλον οι πραγματικα αρχαριοι αθλητες ,οπως δισταζουν να συμμετασχουν σε κανονικες κατηγοριες ,ετσι θα δισταζουν να συμμετασχουν και σε αυτην ,αφου θα βλεπουν οτι και εκει παλι θηρια θα αντιμετωπισουν. 

*Τωρα ας δουμε εκεινους που με εντυπωσιασαν σε ιδιαιτερο βαθμο:

*Ο *Νικος Καυγας* πηρε και τη κατηγορια του και το γενικο.Εχει γραμμωμενο και σκληρο σωμα ,χωρις ελλειψεις.Προετοιμαστηκε πολυ καλα και η 6 Μαιου ηταν σαφως η ημερα του.Η αυτοπεποιθηση ζωγραφισμενη στο προσωπο του.Για διεθνεις διακρισεις πρεπει να βαλει λιγα καθαρα κιλα ακομη. 





Ο *Γιωργος Αθανασιου* πηρε τη κατηγορια του και τη δευτερη θεση στο γενικο.Ηταν καταγραμμωμενος, και με εξελιγμενη αισθητικη στην εικονα του,ειδικα απο μπροστα και πλαγια.Χρειαζεται λιγο ογκο ακομα για διεθνεις διακρισεις,και λιγο βελτιωση στους μυς που διαμορφωνουν τις πισω ποζες.


 


Εντυπωσιαστηκα απο τον *Παναγιωτη Σιωτη*,ο οποιος ειχε δυο χρονια να διαγωνιστει,και εμφανιστηκε με ογκο κορυφαιου επιπεδου,και τη γνωστη του πυκνοτητα.Με υφος και συμπεριφορα ,που αρμοζουν, να εχει ενας πρωταθλητης της κλασεως του.Παρ'ολο που οι μαζες του ειναι για διεθνεις συμμετοχες,και εδειξε οτι ειναι ο πιο γυμνασμενος αθλητης του αγωνα,κατεταγη τριτος στο γενικο,διοτι υστερουσε σε γραμμωση και σκληροτητα,δεδομενου οτι προετοιμαζεται για μια σειρα αγωνων,και ειναι ουσιαστικα σε προετοιμασια ακομα.Οι κοιλιακοι ,η πλατη και οι μηροι του διαθετουν τρομερους μυς.Οι γαμπες χρειαζονται ενα σαφες ξεπεταγμα. 




Ο *Παντελης Σταυρουλακης* εχει σπανια γεννετικα προσοντα.Μπορει να πετυχει οτιδηποτε βαλει στοχο,αρκει να προσπαθησει σκληρα.Εμφανιστηκε με πολυ ογκο,συμπαγεστατος,τρισδιαστατος και μαχητικος.Αν γραμμωσει μεχρι τερμα -χωρις να χασει μυς-θα δημιουργησει καταστασεις.....Εγω προτιμω να ανεβει ακομα σε μυς και μετα να αφοσιωθει σοβαρα ,σε στοχους διεθνους επιπεδου. 




Ιδιαιτερη ικανοποιηση μου εδωσε το γεγονος,οτι ελαβαν μερος και διακριθηκαν ο Δημητρης Σταματοπουλος και ο Βασιλης Φυσατιδης.Και αυτο διοτι στους αγωνες της NAC εδειξαν οτι εναι κορυφαιοι μποντυμπιλντερς,αλλα το ιδιο κορυφαιοι αναδειχθηκαν και στον τομεα της δυναμης, στον πολυσυζητημενο και σουπερ επιτυχημενο αγωνα ATLAS CHALLENGE . 

Γκεστ ποουζερ ηταν ο τελειομανης ,πολυνικης,*Μπαμπης Σαρακινης*.Γραμμωμενος ,με ικανοποιητικο ογκο ,βαθια χαραγμενος ,με τελειο σχημα,τεντωμενο δερμα και εξυπνη στρατηγικη ....στα παντα.Ενω ειναι ηρεμος και χαμογελαστος,δεν αφηνει ουτε μια μυικη ινα ασφυκτη ουτε για μια στιγμη.Στους θωρακικους κανει μοναδικα πραγματα,δειχνοντας εκπληκτικο μυικο ελεγχο και πυκνοτητα .Επικοινωνει με το κοινο,με ιδιαιτερο τροπο,και ειναι στολιδι για καθε αγωνα.Με τετοια επαγγελματικη προετοιμασια ελπιζω να μην αρκεσθει μονο σε αυτη την εμφανιση του γκεστ ποουζινγκ,και να εχουμε και αλλη δραση,και ειδικα σε αγωνες εκτος Ελλαδος.

----------


## toula_nomikou

ευχαριστουμε πολυ  για τα σχολια Γιαννη που  εναι παρα πολυ σωστα δυστυχωςς οι αρχαριοι μας βαλαν σε μεγαλη διαδικασια μιας κ γραφανε το ονομα του προπονητη τους  κ οχι το ονομα τους αυτο μας καθηστερησε πολυ μιας κ στα αποδυτηρια δεν ακουγαν που τους καλουσαμε ...σας ενημερων οτι θα βγουν πολλα παιδια στο εξωτερικο κ ελπιζουμε σε ελληνικες διακρισεις ..¨)

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

Συγχαρητηρια στους υπευθυνους της NAC και ενα *ΤΕΡΑΣΤΙΟ* ευχαριστω για την προσκληση που μου εγινε αλλα και την φιλοξενια των αθλητων μου !

Οτιδηποτε μπορω να κανω στο μελλον για εσας θα γινει με ευχαριστηση.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

κοιτάζοντας φωτο απο το γενικό λέω πως άνετα θα μπορούσαν να είναι τελείως διαφορετικά τα αποτελέσματα , ο Σιώτης δείχνει πιο ββερ επιπέδου απο τον πρώτο τον Καυγά ,που αν δεν είχε την γράμωση που πιστεύω λάιβ θα έδειχνε καλύτερα , όπως και ο Παντελής ο Σταυρουλάκης που αν ήταν κάποια κιλα παρακάτω σ αυτόν τον αγώνα , θα μπορούσε και πρωτιά , αλλα δικαιολογείτε είναι η πρώτη φορα που έπιασε αυτα τα κιλά και δεν έχουν ωριμάσει ακόμη στο σώμα του .

γι αυτο λέμε η γράμωση εντυπωσιάζει στην σκηνή και μπερδεύει πολλες φορές , γιατι στον γύρο της συμμετρίας ο πρώτος υστερούσε πολύ στα χέρια και πλάτη σε σχέση με τούς άλλους και γι αυτο βλέπουμε ακόμα και σε επαγγελματικούς αγώνες , οι θέσεις απο αγώνα σε αγώνα αλλάζουν , αν κάποιος αθλητής εμφανηστει σε καλύτερη φόρμα , γι αυτο λέμε σε ίσους αθλητες σε γράμωση και ποιότητα εκείνο που κάνει την διαφορά είναι το καλούπι αυτό δεν φτιάχνετε αν δεν τόχει κάποιος .

και άλλο να λέμε είναι θολός κάποιος στα πόδια ή στην πλάτη , η στα χέρια και άλλο να  υστερεί , γι αυτο λέμε καμια φορα μερικοί αθλητες αντίπαλο έχουν μόνο τον κακό τους εαυτό , αν δηλαδή δεν εμφανηστούν στην φόρμα που πρέπει

----------


## Polyneikos

*Γενικος Τίτλος,παίξτε το Full Screen,  720 pixels (High Definition)


*

----------


## Polyneikos

Εδω θα πρέπει να ευχαριστησουμε τον φίλο Κωστα ή Rambo,ο οποίος εδω και χρόνια είναι ο μονιμος cameraman και βοηθάει για να υπάρχει παντα κάλυψη του αγώνα. :08. Toast:

----------


## RAMBO

Σε ευχαριστω..κανουμε οτι καλυτερο μπορουμε και συντομα θα καλυψουμε ακομα εναν μεγαλο αγωνα

----------


## Antonis Giannoulis

και κανει και πολυ καλες ληψεις, θελω να προσθεσω....

----------


## Polyneikos

Aναπαράγω μια ενημέρωση που εχω βαλει και στην Ενότητα *ΔΙΕΘΝΕΣ ΒΟDYBUILDING* σχετικά με την αποστολή της ΝΑC στο *Παγκόσμιο της Ρωσίας*  που θα γίνει στις 2 Ιουνίου






> Κατόπιν επικοινωνίας με την ΝAC HELLAS ενημερωθήκαμε ότι από το Πανελληνιο που πραγματοποιήθηκε στις 13 Μαϊου,πρόκριση πήραν οι παρακάτω αθλητές :
> 
> *Athletic 1
> *Θεοδωρίτσης Στάθης
> Σταμάτης Κώστας
> *
> Fitness Γυναικών
> *Κεραμιδάκη Ναντια
> 
> ...

----------

